# Sykes - 4/9 Am I Forever Cursed?



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I seriously can't land more than three bulls in a night… Caleb & Johnny & JD & I went out to Sykes around 11 o'clock to tango with some reds. Shortly after we got there the one rod I had out on the bottom started screaming. Knew it was a ray right away cause he shot to the surface & then started hauling ass. Haha. Caleb snagged a cow nose while I was fighting my ray so we ended up with a nice double hookup & picture. Around midnight I was working an 8'' chartreuse twister tail & hooked up with a fat 38.75'' bull. Lowered her back down to the water after some quality photos. Caleb & Johnny left a little while after that, but JD & I knew we couldn't leave with only one fish under our belts! For the next few hours I worked a twister tail in every level of the water column until I finally found the reds. Landed two of the next five that I hooked up with. Never had any breakoffs, just wasn't getting solid hooksets I guess. The first of the pair that I landed was 37.25'' & the second was a hawg 41.5''. Both were released to battle it out with the next fisherman who decides to piss them off. JD & I left the bridge & headed to Denny's around a quarter after 4AM for a well-deserved early morning breakfast. 

*Tally for the night:*

*Caleb*: Cownose ray
*Johnny*: Skunked
*Me*: Southern ray, 37.25'' red, 38.75'' red, & a 41.5'' red
*JD*: Decided to let me have all the fun

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Didn't even need me to smoke them in a competition, didn't see that one coming :whistling:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

That's some nice looking bait right there. Good stuff.

And more than 3 bulls a night? I would be happy with that


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like y'all had a good time. Congrats!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Poor Johnny....he got skunked.. I am not a great fisherman by any means but instead of throwing a grub, why wouldn't you throw something with some "Thump", like a big colorado blade spinnerbait, so they could feel the vibrations ?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Those are some nice fish, by the way..


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

:wheelchair::rockon: Good ole bob shits


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jcasey said:


> but instead of throwing a grub, why wouldn't you throw something with some "Thump", like a big colorado blade spinnerbait, so they could feel the vibrations ?


Oddly enough last year around this time a 1 5/8 oz. Bomber Super Pogey rattletrap was like the hottest thing you could throw, but I've tried them the past few nights & only got one bull on it. I've thrown seven or eight different lures the past few nights & the big twister tails are what they're eating right now.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornflake789 said:


> :wheelchair::rockon: Good ole bob shits


Going tonight. You down my homie? :thumbup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Oddly enough last year around this time a 1 5/8 oz. Bomber Super Pogey rattletrap was like the hottest thing you could throw, but I've tried them the past few nights & only got one bull on it. I've thrown seven or eight different lures the past few nights & the big twister tails are what they're eating right now.


 
I would think here is a huge difference between a Rattletrap that makes noise versus the Colorado blade spinnerbait that make vibrations. I come more from a bass fishing background and we used to kill some huge Spotted bass fishing at night with those single colorado blade spinner baits. I have a 7 pounder and a 6 pounder from doing that. let it drop do the bottom, pull the road up, let it fall on slack line, and repeat. You would know when you got a bite, it would either be just a slight "tick" that you felt on the line or it would just get crushed. Since Reds are kind of like bass and will eat bass lures, just thought it would be worth a try for you.
Good luck out there !


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jcasey said:


> I would think here is a huge difference between a Rattletrap that makes noise versus the Colorado blade spinnerbait that make vibrations.


You know, you're right. I was just thinking in terms of vibration & not rattle/noise, since both rattletraps & spinnerbaits vibrate. 

https://www.spankybaits.com - I work for this company & I was throwing one of our 5'' double blade bucktails last night & couldn't get any reds interested in that, but a regular spinnerbait with Colorado style blades is something I should try out there too. May dig through my spinnerbait box in my freshwater tackle bag & take a few out there to try tonight. Appreciate the advice man!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

If ya keep trying it can be white easy to catch more than three a night just gotta keep a bait/lure in the water constantly. Between me and my two friends we used to catch 10-15 a night sometimes a lot more. The most I've probably caught in one night was eight.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> If ya keep trying it can be white easy to catch more than three a night just gotta keep a bait/lure in the water constantly. Between me and my two friends we used to catch 10-15 a night sometimes a lot more. The most I've probably caught in one night was eight.


Damn, fifteen in a night?! That's nuts. When they're thick it's easy to get more, but they're not running the light strip thick yet. There's just a few small schools & they're moving quick, so as soon as you find them, they're gone.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Damn, fifteen in a night?! That's nuts. When they're thick it's easy to get more, but they're not running the light strip thick yet. There's just a few small schools & they're moving quick, so as soon as you find them, they're gone.


Last year we went out literally every night from 7pm to 3 am for four months straight and we slayed em every night. Some nights better than others. We would catch a five gallon bucket full of men Haden and use it all. One night was awesome and we caught a bunch of slots. Probably 10-12 slots back to back.I wasn't paying close attention to exactly how many we caught but we had a group of guys so we were able to keep em all. I have a picture of some of them but not all of them from that night. Those were the good days except going to school every day sleep deprived... but it was worth it!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

speaking of spotted bass at night, and something id recommend trying on those reds. Warbait jig head with 4" big hammer swimbaits


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

nice fish everybody!! hey sawyer you know we were on the beach sharking around the time you was throwing that shark bait back right????:thumbdown:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:NICE:thumbup:


----------

